

Coinbase not currently allowing realtime purchases of BTC - snissn

I&#x27;m seeing this message when I go to the buy screen. Note that I have a relatively new account on their site.<p>Due to higher than normal buy volumes, we are unable to provide exact price quotes right now.<p>Instead of pausing buys entirely, we decided to give people the option to purchase bitcoin at the market price in a few days. Once your USD funds arrive, we will exchange them to bitcoin at the market price at approximately Thursday Dec 5, 2013.<p>Note that you can cancel your order at any time up until your bitcoin arrive from the transfer history page.<p>The market price of bitcoin changes frequently. Below are some recent prices to give you an idea. These do not guarantee what the price will be in a few days.
======
maaku
It's been like this for a week or so.

~~~
snissn
Oh I didn't realize, thanks!

